# Power/center Converter - Smells Fried



## BigJoeCamper (Jan 26, 2010)

I just got my new 210RS and brought it home. I noticed today that one of the fuses in the DC fuse panel was loose. Upon further inspection, this is the one in position 11, right next to the Positive Battery connectory It is a big silver 30 Amp fuse. It was hanging out of the socket, so I pushed it back in. Having done so, I noticed a burnt plastic smell which may have been present prior to me putting the fuse back in place.

It appears that the fuse itself may be damaged as the casing seems to keep coming loose. I checked the WFO website for the panel model number 8955PRC. However, the manual doesn't show what this fuse controls in the RV. Does anyone know what that 30 amp fuse is for? All of the lights seem to work and the furnace. Possibly it is the converter?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I haven't went out to look but my guess is it's to the battery charging system. If the fuse looks busted, I would replace it instead of using it. To see if there is something wrong get a cheap 12V voltage meter and check the voltage going to the battery. Disconnect the positive (red) wire going to the battery and check the voltage between it and the frame (negative). should be 13.8 to 14.4 V. Anything else then there is something wrong. I would call the dealer and if possible take it back to have it looked at to be sure things are right. One other thought, how are you testing the electric system? Do you have the 30 amp cord plugged directly into a 30 amp service? Do you have it plugged into a full 20 amp service with at least 12 gauge wiring on a short run? Do you have an extension cord ran for 100 ft. from an outdoor plugin or from the garage? Found out the hard way that the later is not a very good way to hook up the camper. With a long run, even a long run inside of house with undersized wiring will knock down the voltage that the camper sees which then effects the converter and causes all kinds of strange things to happen. A run of 40' of 12 gauge wiring to an outdoor socket is considered undersized when trying to pull a 20 amp load. A 50' 14 or 16 gauge extension cord is very undersized and can cause damage to the electrical system if used under a normal load.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

If your a diy kind of guy, disconnect all power, pull the converter and make sure all wires are tight at the connections.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

swanny said:


> If your a diy kind of guy, disconnect all power, pull the converter and make sure all wires are tight at the connections.


swanny is right on about tightening connections. I've seen it all too often that electrical connections are loose in homes, campers and elsewhere. The burnt smell may or may not be normal. New electronics often has a burnt smell for the first few days of use. If it continues, I'd take it back to the dealer, since it is new.


----------



## BigJoeCamper (Jan 26, 2010)

Lmbevard said:


> I haven't went out to look but my guess is it's to the battery charging system. If the fuse looks busted, I would replace it instead of using it. To see if there is something wrong get a cheap 12V voltage meter and check the voltage going to the battery. Disconnect the positive (red) wire going to the battery and check the voltage between it and the frame (negative). should be 13.8 to 14.4 V. Anything else then there is something wrong. I would call the dealer and if possible take it back to have it looked at to be sure things are right. One other thought, how are you testing the electric system? Do you have the 30 amp cord plugged directly into a 30 amp service? Do you have it plugged into a full 20 amp service with at least 12 gauge wiring on a short run? Do you have an extension cord ran for 100 ft. from an outdoor plugin or from the garage? Found out the hard way that the later is not a very good way to hook up the camper. With a long run, even a long run inside of house with undersized wiring will knock down the voltage that the camper sees which then effects the converter and causes all kinds of strange things to happen. A run of 40' of 12 gauge wiring to an outdoor socket is considered undersized when trying to pull a 20 amp load. A 50' 14 or 16 gauge extension cord is very undersized and can cause damage to the electrical system if used under a normal load.


I actually tested the 30-amp AC using a 3000 watt generator attached to the shoreline power. I will give the charger a test. What is odd is that the 30 amp fuse in this slot is not a standard ATC fuse (the green plastic type). It is a large, metal encased type and the metal casing is falling off. It also seems that from the shape of the panel front cover, the fuse is not meant to be removed from this position. It is partially blocked by the cover.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

BigJoeCamper said:


> I actually tested the 30-amp AC using a 3000 watt generator attached to the shoreline power. I will give the charger a test. What is odd is that the 30 amp fuse in this slot is not a standard ATC fuse (the green plastic type). It is a large, metal encased type and the metal casing is falling off. It also seems that from the shape of the panel front cover, the fuse is not meant to be removed from this position. It is partially blocked by the cover.


Sounds more like a self resetting circuit breaker. Still could be either to the converter or the charging system. Just went out and looked at mine and don't see anything like that. Again, if you're close enough to the dealer I would call them and have them look at it. That's something that should have been caught on dealer prep.


----------



## BigJoeCamper (Jan 26, 2010)

Lmbevard said:


> I actually tested the 30-amp AC using a 3000 watt generator attached to the shoreline power. I will give the charger a test. What is odd is that the 30 amp fuse in this slot is not a standard ATC fuse (the green plastic type). It is a large, metal encased type and the metal casing is falling off. It also seems that from the shape of the panel front cover, the fuse is not meant to be removed from this position. It is partially blocked by the cover.


Sounds more like a self resetting circuit breaker. Still could be either to the converter or the charging system. Just went out and looked at mine and don't see anything like that. Again, if you're close enough to the dealer I would call them and have them look at it. That's something that should have been caught on dealer prep.
[/quote]
Thanks to everyone. I pulled that front panel off this evening and found that the 30 amp fuse and the one above it are both fried and the mainboard is melted. It's going straight back to the dealer this week.


----------

